# Buying a snow blower... help!



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... Troy-built is pretty darn Good stuff, 'n More Power is always Better with snowblowers...


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

*Sorry about the long post ...but.....*

I have an Ariens 8526 That's 8.5 HP with a 26" path
Every storm, I clear two double driveways, a part of a dirt road and paths around my yard everywhere to keep access open for the heating fuel guy.

It can throw some snow Baby.

I was at Homeboy yesterday and noticed they carry Ariens. I was just checking to see if they carried shear pins (make sure you have extras of these 'cause you're gonna need 'em at some point throughout it's career.)
Anyway......I looked at the auger shaft on a model similar to the one I run and I noticed it's significantly smaller than the one on mine. Problem? Don't know.
I just know that when that auger gets into wet, slushy, frozen, icy crap, there's a lot of torque on it and busted shear pins or bend auger shafts is not my idea of a good time.

So....I would take a look at the Troy Bilt at Lowes and then just take a quick ride to your nearest small engine dealer and compare shafts and prices so you don't get the shaft.....
Don't forget Service...these things need routine maintenance and Lowes is NOT going to provide you that. Buy Local. That guy will be your best friend when you need him most...Lowes won't....

FYI
I've lived in Maine all my life.
I've run snowblowers since I was a kid.
Toro, Bolens and a Troy Bilt before the Ariens.
Troy Bilt got it's reputation because of roto tillers....not so much with snowblowers.

Ariens is my favorite
Get one with a light on it or get a light kit
Snow doesn't just fall in the daytime

Good Luck


----------



## BlueBSH (Oct 29, 2009)

any comments on engine size? or what about the shoot control? is a joystick control better?


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

BlueBSH said:


> any comments on engine size? or what about the shoot control? is a joystick control better?


I don't know why they switched it up and no longer tell you the Horsepower of the engines. Dumb!

I've got an older John Deere 826 - from back when they made them from actual steel. 8hp, 26" swath. The 8hp engine makes it a great machine! I used to have a JD 526. Same machine, but with a 5hp engine. It was underpowered.

That's my long way of saying that if you're going to buy a blower, spend the extra $150 and get the more powerful engine. In the long run you'll be glad you did.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

tcleve4911 said:


> Don't forget Service...these things need routine maintenance and Lowes is NOT going to provide you that. Buy Local. That guy will be your best friend when you need him most...Lowes won't....


My first throught exactly, I suppose it's just a me thing, but, while the big boxes are certainly handy, and the local guys can't compete with their hours, I honestly feel that pound for pound, when it comes to "capital" purchases, the best deal is still the local stores, if for no other reason than the simple fact that without them we would be in a total throw-away world. Our appliances, lawn mower, snow blower, etc. came from and will to continue to come from the local family owned businesses. Even if you can repair it yourself, where do you get parts?

Okay, enough of that. We have a 25 year old Simplicity, which still looks and runs like new, but you can't buy a new one today. That said though, it is 8 H.P., 28" wide, 2 stage, with 5 forward and 2 reverse speeds, and I have been very satisfied with that configuration. In first or second speed, it has chewed through about 3' of snow, which is a tad slow for my taste, but you obviously aren't going through that much snow at a full gate. On the other end, up to 6 - 8", it varies, depending on how wet it is, but I can usually run it in 4th or 5th speed, and walk along behind it very comfortably. So, I like something in the 8 h.P. range, and definitely with variable sppeds. You also definitely want a two stage, and I wouldn't buy one without electric start, even though mine has always started by the second or third pull. And, depending on your layout, don't forget the headlight.


----------



## 1910NE (Sep 5, 2010)

The only Husqvarna product i have ever owned is a snow blower (Stihl doesn't make 'em as far as I can tell..) Mine is a 24" 2 stage, about 200 cc (8hp.) Runs like a champ. Only issue I have ever had is busting sheer pins because of my dirt driveway. For engine power, figure about 1 hp for every 25cc.


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

As far as your question about the joystick for control of the chute, they're just a gimmick you have more problems than the crank type. However that's a relatively low priority compared to other parts of the unit. You're certainly starting out on the right track going for a two stage and as others have said a bigger motor is better. Before committing to any machine I would deftly take a look at Ariens and Honda they are normally more expensive but you might find a deal and they are definitely better machines.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

With a driveway that big, I'd be more inclined to get something a lot bigger then a 2 foot wide blower.


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

Wider is better, and plenty of ponies. Keep controls simple, as suggested. I will never own a wheeled snow blower. I have a Honda tracked machine, hydrostatic drive, and have been spoiled. I used a wheeled machine several times before I bought my own, and hated it. Get plenty of sheer pins, too, and get familiar w/ replacing them w/ a head lamp. Frozen dog turds will shear a pin in a heart beat.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

K I'm chiming in. Of the two troy models you are looking at another reason to get the bigger one, (besides the bigger motor is better able to handle that heavy wet slushy snow) is because the bigger model comes with clutch lock easy turn. You will be able to turn that guy on a dime and maveuver into hard to reach corners without effort, as apposed to those big clunkers without that feature. 

Last winter I purchased a toro and I love it. This beast throws the snow really really far...has the fancy joystick for great aim AND instead of shear pins it has shear bolts. I haven't replaced one yet...gravel driveway, frozen dog poop and all


----------



## Big Stud (Jul 3, 2011)

Lots of good advice here. I have a driveway much like yours. I couldn't shovel a deep snow easily. Gotta have as much power as you can afford. I went cheap on mine and got a 5 hp 24" wide. It is underpowered in wet slushy stuff or even deep wet snow. Throws the light fluffy stuff just fine. Has saved me many hours of shoveling though,


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

Ron6519 said:


> With a driveway that big, I'd be more inclined to get something a lot bigger then a 2 foot wide blower.


not really........IMHO

The smaller the width and the bigger the HP, the better that thing will get through the big, wet heavy stuff.
....and those bigger machines are a B!tch to muscle around ....


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

tcleve4911 said:


> not really........IMHO
> 
> The smaller the width and the bigger the HP, the better that thing will get through the big, wet heavy stuff.
> ....and those bigger machines are a B!tch to muscle around ....


For a driveway that's, "a few hundred feet of concrete driveway that is 2 cars wide", I was thinking more of a plow type device. An attachment to a ride on mower or one of those dune buggy type of vehicles.
To clear that size driveway, you'd need to make 6-8 passes.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Ron6519 said:


> For a driveway that's, "a few hundred feet of concrete driveway that is 2 cars wide", I was thinking more of a plow type device. An attachment to a ride on mower or one of those dune buggy type of vehicles.
> To clear that size driveway, you'd need to make 6-8 passes.


I've got a triple-wide driveway, about 150' long, that I clear. The concrete is only 12' wide, but I clear beside it because there always seem to be people coming over and parking there.

I also clear about 300' of sidewalk.

My JD 826 handles it fine. Extremely well, in fact.

One reason I don't want to go with anything bigger is because it'd take up more space in my already too-small garage.

On the other hand, if I lived where we got a lot more snow every winter, I'd probably reconsider...


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

DrHicks said:


> I don't know why they switched it up and no longer tell you the Horsepower of the engines. Dumb!


Ayuh,.... You can thank a bunch of Thieves,... er, Lawyers...

A class action lawsuit a couple of years ago, muddied up this mess...


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

Ron6519 said:


> For a driveway that's, "a few hundred feet of concrete driveway that is 2 cars wide", I was thinking more of a plow type device. An attachment to a ride on mower or one of those dune buggy type of vehicles.
> To clear that size driveway, you'd need to make 6-8 passes.


my 2 car driveway takes 10-12 passes
That's why you want it to throw well away from where you are.

Those buggys and small push plows suck when the snow's wet.
It just compacts into a pile that freezes and then when the next storm comes....well.....you know....


----------



## BlueBSH (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm not too concerned about how long it takes to do it, I'm more concerned about my back and arms :laughing: it can take 50 passes, still better then a shovel and wet snow... 26" seems like the perfect width considering the garage space it will take up, and my budget $800 is the max, and I looked at some husqvarna models also, $800 barely bought me a single stage...:no: looked at craftsman wasn't that impressed, cost a good bit more for similar features... not sure who else sells them around where I am at... have a tractor supply company store, not sure what they sell

what about the skid shoes? Troybilts all come with metal ones, is it worth it to put a polycarbinate shoe on? do they scratch concrete when they are metal?


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Plus with a snowthrower vs a plow on your tractor, you can take it on the lawn if you want a clear path to back doors or the backyard skating rink


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

creeper said:


> Plus with a snowthrower vs a plow on your tractor, you can take it on the lawn if you want a clear path to back doors or the backyard skating rink


Skating rink? Whaa???

Oh never mind, I see you live in Canada. :laughing:


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

BlueBSH said:


> I'm not too concerned about how long it takes to do it, I'm more concerned about my back and arms :laughing: it can take 50 passes, still better then a shovel and wet snow... 26" seems like the perfect width considering the garage space it will take up, and my budget $800 is the max, and I looked at some husqvarna models also, $800 barely bought me a single stage...:no: looked at craftsman wasn't that impressed, cost a good bit more for similar features... not sure who else sells them around where I am at... have a tractor supply company store, not sure what they sell


Have you tried Craigslist? I bought my JD 826 - used - about 5 years ago, for $300. Granted, it was off-season, but it has been one heckuva machine! Unfortunately, there are no "smokin' deals" on snowblowers at this time of the year.

TSC will carry MTD, or Husky, blowers. Maybe Cub Cadet or Poulan. They're all pretty much the same thing - like almost all of your "lesser brand" blowers. A Tecumseh "Snow King" engine, and similar (if not interchangeable) features and parts. 

24", 26", or 28" really won't matter a lot. You're usually not taking a full swath anyway. What matters more is getting the bigger engine.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Outdoor skating at night can't be beat. It helps pass the dreaded winter. 

Good luck with the snowblower choice. I strongly advise to get one with that easy turn feature and your 50 passes won't be so much like work


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

creeper said:


> Outdoor skating at night can't be beat. It helps pass the dreaded winter.


Oh yeah. My sons, and their wives, living in Minneapolis love it. There's a whole group of guys that's always out on the neighborhood rink playing their own version of hockey.


----------



## BlueBSH (Oct 29, 2009)

creeper said:


> Outdoor skating at night can't be beat. It helps pass the dreaded winter.
> 
> Good luck with the snowblower choice. I strongly advise to get one with that easy turn feature and your 50 passes won't be so much like work


coming soon to a DIY forum near you, the question everyone is asking, "How do I make a backyard ice rink?" :laughing:


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

You can do the tarp and board version or the old fashion pack down the snow version Of course when you get the january thaw for a couple of days the non tarped version is done.
I'm in the car on my way to the mall for Christmas shoppping ( I loathe shopping) and since we have very strict text and drive rules I'm saying
Roger out


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

BlueBSH said:


> coming soon to a DIY forum near you, the question everyone is asking, "How do I make a backyard ice rink?" :laughing:


Ayuh,... Skating rink,..??

That sounds like my driveway most of the winter...


----------



## BlueBSH (Oct 29, 2009)

anyone have any info on this question I asked?


what about the skid shoes? Troybilts all come with metal ones, is it worth it to put a polycarbinate shoe on? do they scratch concrete when they are metal?


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

BlueBSH said:


> anyone have any info on this question I asked?
> 
> 
> what about the skid shoes? Troybilts all come with metal ones, is it worth it to put a polycarbinate shoe on? do they scratch concrete when they are metal?


It all depends on how picky you are about your concrete. The skid shoes on my blower are metal, and I've never noticed scratches on my driveway. Of course, my driveway is pretty old and I wouldn't care anyway.


----------



## BlueBSH (Oct 29, 2009)

DrHicks said:


> It all depends on how picky you are about your concrete. The skid shoes on my blower are metal, and I've never noticed scratches on my driveway. Of course, my driveway is pretty old and I wouldn't care anyway.


ah, thanks!


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

BlueBSH said:


> what about the skid shoes? Troybilts all come with metal ones, is it worth it to put a polycarbinate shoe on? do they scratch concrete when they are metal?


Polycarbinate shoes will mark the concrete less but because of the abrasiveness of the concrete they will wear out very quickly. They're much better for asphalt driveways that mark even easier but are less abrasive.


----------



## BlueBSH (Oct 29, 2009)

Msradell said:


> Polycarbinate shoes will mark the concrete less but because of the abrasiveness of the concrete they will wear out very quickly. They're much better for asphalt driveways that mark even easier but are less abrasive.


thanks for the info


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

BlueBSH said:


> anyone have any info on this question I asked?
> 
> 
> what about the skid shoes? Troybilts all come with metal ones, is it worth it to put a polycarbinate shoe on? do they scratch concrete when they are metal?


Just when I though the thread had drifted from work to play, somebody has to chime in and bring it back on topic. Sheesh!


----------



## BlueBSH (Oct 29, 2009)

DexterII said:


> Just when I though the thread had drifted from work to play, somebody has to chime in and bring it back on topic. Sheesh!


With a snow blower, I can cut right through those drifts and get us back on track!


----------



## BlueBSH (Oct 29, 2009)

well I gave in and bought the 208cc troy bilt, looked around not much else in my area that had specs similar to it, all I could come across was troy-bilt, husqvarna, craftsman, and cub cadet... now the wait for a snow large enough to test it out... ironically when I got it we had a snow storm right when I was loading it in the truck *lol* just didn't stick due to it being in the 60's for the past couple weeks...


----------



## Marvel (Sep 22, 2011)

I just get my wife to do it.


----------



## BlueBSH (Oct 29, 2009)

Marvel said:


> I just get my wife to do it.


what? no excuse to use a big power toy? :laughing:


----------



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

The nice thing about Troybilt and Cub-Cadet are part's. Parts are cheap and the machines are easy to work on.
Something that you may wish to do is this,I removed the skid shoes and cutting edge and took them to my local fab shop and had them made out of 3/16" steel. Put your OEM ones on the wall and enjoy. I am on season 8 with no breakdowns


----------



## BlueBSH (Oct 29, 2009)

Ravenworks said:


> The nice thing about Troybilt and Cub-Cadet are part's. Parts are cheap and the machines are easy to work on.
> Something that you may wish to do is this,I removed the skid shoes and cutting edge and took them to my local fab shop and had them made out of 3/16" steel. Put your OEM ones on the wall and enjoy. I am on season 8 with no breakdowns


the OEM shoes and edges wear out fast?


----------



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

BlueBSH said:


> the OEM shoes and edges wear out fast?


You'll see a season or two out of them,they are designed to wear.
If they weren't you would be replacing the bucket or side walls.
They are an item that you must adjust properly and watch.
For what they want for OEM skids and cutting edge,it was cheaper to make my own.
Ones that would last and stiffen the bucket.

I do A LOT of snow


----------



## BlueBSH (Oct 29, 2009)

Ravenworks said:


> You'll see a season or two out of them,they are designed to wear.
> If they weren't you would be replacing the bucket or side walls.
> They are an item that you must adjust properly and watch.
> For what they want for OEM skids and cutting edge,it was cheaper to make my own.
> ...


Good to know, thanks


----------



## rodm1 (Dec 27, 2009)

I bought a Ariens 24 with Subaru engine last year and it will handle everything you can put at it. Ariens has a _Traction Control_ With Fingertip Remote Lockout option that is very cool. No idea if its worth it or not.


----------

